
The power of cool: Whatever became of Starlite? - rmm
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21428641.700-the-power-of-cool-whatever-became-of-starlite.html
======
bbrian
_To continue reading this article, subscribe to receive access to all of
newscientist.com, including 20 years of archive content._

Here's another article that says:

 _The formula was a tightly-guarded secret that was never written down – only
Ward and a family member knew how Starlite was made.

...

Sadly, Maurice Ward died in 2011 and may very well have taken intimate
knowledge of his astounding invention – and its eventual fate – to his grave._

[http://gajitz.com/the-miraculous-heatproof-material-youve-
ne...](http://gajitz.com/the-miraculous-heatproof-material-youve-never-heard-
of/)

